# RACOON TRAPS



## soosiebabee

Oops sorry everyone 2 year old girls are terrible with computers.
Anyway does anybody have any info on how to build a **** trap by drilling holes into a log and driving nails into it so they cant pull their paws out of the hole? I have heard this works but I cant find any info. I run a farm and have a lot of dogs, cats, etc. so conventional trapping methods aren't a very good choice. I really need any suggestions any of you may have! Thanks, Soosie


----------



## h2ofwlr

We have a trapping forum here, I bet a few of the guys there would know the answer.

BTW, welcome to NDO. :beer:


----------



## NDTerminator

Get some **** Cuffs. They are pipe traps that work along the same principle. We use them to control ***** at our farmstead w/o endangering our cats or my gundogs. They work great...


----------



## ND trapper

I concure. **** Cuffs are the way to go.


----------



## davehiles

Yeah it is very easy to do!!

1. Drill a 1.5" hole about 2" deep

2. Take 4 nails and pound in log at an angle evenly spaced so they come out about 1" from the top of the hole you drilled and leave a gap about .75" between the points of the nails!

3. Put something a **** will grab in the bottom of the hole like tin foil, small cut open clam, or a crayfish.

Then when the **** comes along on the log to crap or just ease of travel he will come to your hole reach in and grab the bait. Since a **** won't let go when he makes a fist his paw will not make it back out of the hole with the nails holding him in.

I hope this is a good enough how to response and yes it really does work not as well as the plain old **** cuff traps or egg traps but it will work!! For small ***** put nails closer and farther for big ****!!

It is a fun trap just to see if you can do it! GOOD LUCK


----------



## huntinND

Realisticly you should just get a few little grizz getters, **** cuffs or egg traps. Another option is to use a cage/live trap with a bait that is not attractive to dogs or cats like bananas or marshmellows. The cage traps are probably easiest to set but more costly then the dog/cat proof traps mentioned. Just search on the internet or go to Minnesota trapline products or a similar trapping supply store to find what you need.


----------

